# ganze reihe fragen

## dalu

1. wie kann ich der windowleiste ein moderneres aussehn verpassen in xfree oder kde, es ist gibt nur dieses ekelhafte grünweisse minimize und resize

2. emerge -u gnome bricht bei irgendeiner sgml doku ab. mit compilerfehler, WTF compilerfehler bei ner doku? , scheinbar fehlt da eine headerdatei weil da ein paar variablen nicht definiert sind.

3. welche desktops außer kde gibt es noch?

4. divx , ansehen wie ? also divx3 4 5 . auf divx.com gibt es zwar 2 .so zum download aber dieser kde video player spielt die videos nach ausführen der install.sh immernoch nicht. 

5. könnt ihr einen guten phpeditor mit highlighting und code insight empfehlen?

6. wie bring ich den kde menuebutton auf die rechte untere seite, einer der hauptgründe warum ich linux nutzen will ist einfach weil die das programmmenue rechts unten haben will, was mit dem startbutton von windows nicht geht.

7. wie erstell ich neue user, ich möchte nicht immer als root eingeloggt sein

8. beim booten: * failed to check dependencies

9. die 2 nvidia rpms melden /bin/sh not found , o.ä. es existiert aber. kann ich per emerge die nvidia treiber, sprich kernel und GLX updaten?

10. wie seh ich welche pakete zum installieren verfügbar sind.

so  :Smile:  das wars fürs erste

----------

## Dimitri

1 Hmm nicht ganz verstanden aber versuch mal Kontrollzentrum->Erscheinungsbild->Kontrolleiste

3. Gnome dann gibts noch Windowmanager wie fluxbox blackbox usw

4. Dazu verwendest Du am besten xine oder mplayer

5. Da fällt mir nur quanta ein. Es gibt von NuSphere noch einen aber der ist kommerziell

6. Wenn das der Hauptgrund ist...

7. Entweder über die Kommandozeile mit adduser oder mit Oberfläche mit Webmin. Mehr infos mit 'man adduser'

8. Ach ja da gabs mal vor kurzem ne Lösung. Weiss jetzt nicht mehr genau wo ist aber nichts tragisches. hab ich auch *g*

9. rpm??? Unter Gentoo nutzt man im allgemeinen keine rpm Datenbank. Und da Du einen eigenen kernel baust musst Du das Paket nvidia-kernel sogar selbst kompilieren. mit emerge nvidia-glx wird alles installiert. Dann musst Du noch /etc/X11/XF86Config anpassen

10. cd /usr/portage

oder emerge -s programmnae

oder auf der gentoo.org Seite gibts ein Inhaltsverzeichnis der verfügbaren ebuilds

Dim

----------

## swain

zu punkt 10

wenn du einmal als root

emerge kportage eingibst, bekommst du nen nettes kde programm ... da hast du dann ne übersicht über den portage tree...

----------

## dalu

6. einer der hauptgründe  :Wink:  wozu hat man ein individuelles system , wenn man es nicht individuell anpassen kann , außerdem hat mich das schon seit 95 gestoert

ansonsten danke  :Smile: 

----------

## hopfe

Unter Gnome reicht es wenn man mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Button klick, dann kommt ein kleines Menu inkl. dem Menupunkt "verschieben"  :Smile: 

----------

## dalu

1. Windowmanager , genau das war das stichwort, wer braucht schon kde *g*

----------

## ajordan

zu 6. Menu in KDE verschieben geht auch mit Rechtsklick drauf und Menuepunkt verschieben.

Tip: Hier bekommst du auch einige Fragen beantwortet: http://www.gentoo.de/gentoo/inhalte/doku/anwendungen/portage/

sowie hier, wenn auch nicht alle in deutsch verfuegbar:

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/docs.xml

Alex

----------

## dalu

nvidia kernel und glx funktioniert einfach nicht

weder mit emerge noch mit den tars von der nvidia seite

XF86 logdatei

```

XFree86 Version 4.2.1 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 3 September 2002

   If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

   newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

   reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.19-gentoo-r10 i686 [ELF] 

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Wed Jan 22 20:44:30 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA GeForce"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "caps:shift,altwin:menu"

(**) XKB: options: "caps:shift,altwin:menu"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(--) using VT number 7

(II) Open APM successful

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.1

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.5

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.3

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.1

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.3

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3099 card 0000,0824 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8026 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 07 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 10b7,9200 card 10b7,1000 rev 74 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1000,000f card 1000,1000 rev 26 class 01,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3074 card 1106,3074 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 1b class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 1b class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:4: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 1b class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0110 card 1043,4015 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) LoadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Module scanpci: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) UnloadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (-1,0,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) NVidia GeForce2 MX/MX 400 rev 161, Mem @ 0xe0000000/24, 0xd8000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0xe3002000 - 0xe3002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0xe3001000 - 0xe30010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0xe3000000 - 0xe300007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0xe3002000 - 0xe3002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0xe3001000 - 0xe30010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0xe3000000 - 0xe300007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0xe3002000 - 0xe3002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0xe3001000 - 0xe30010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0xe3000000 - 0xe300007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.1.10

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

dlopen: /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1: undefined symbol: glPrimitiveRestartNV

(EE) Failed to load /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 136598096)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.3123

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-3123  Tue Aug 27 16:00:08 PDT 2002

(II) NVIDIA: NVIDIA driver for: RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2, Vanta,

   RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64, Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256,

   GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400, GeForce2 MX 100/200,

   Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go, GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS,

   GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra, Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460,

   GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420, Quadro4 500/550 XGL,

   Quadro4 200/400 NVS, NV18, NV18 , NV18  , NV18, NV18GL, NV18GL ,

   NV18GL  , 0x01F0, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500,

   Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200,

   Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL, Quadro4 700 XGL, NV28, NV28 ,

   NV28GL, NV28GL , GeForce2 Go, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

   GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, GeForce4 440 Go 64M,

   GeForce4 410 Go 16M, Quadro4 500 GoGL

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset GeForce2 MX/MX 400 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0xe3002000 - 0xe3002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0xe3001000 - 0xe30010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0xe3000000 - 0xe300007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0xe3002000 - 0xe3002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0xe3001000 - 0xe30010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0xe3000000 - 0xe300007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] 0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] 0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [25] 0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE0000000

(WW) System lacks support for changing MTRRs

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVdriver kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

```

/etc/X11/XF86Config

```

# File generated by xf86config.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

    Option "XkbOptions"   "caps:shift,altwin:menu"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/usbmouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 40-150

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    #Driver      "nv"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    32768

#    Option "NvAGP" "3"

 #   Option "NoLogo" "true"

  #  Option "RenderAccel" "true"

   # Option "CursorShadow" "true"

    #Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

jetzt habe ich

emerge unmerge nvidia-kernel

emerge unmerge nvidia-glx

gemacht , das modul aber nicht aus der modules.autoload entfernt gehabt und und beim naechsten reboot wurde das modul trotzdem geladen

----------

## ajordan

nach emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx musste nochn opengl-update nvidia machen  :Smile: 

Was fuerne Karte hastn?

Evtl. gefaellt dir ja die Version von XF86Config unter ftp://spitfire.homelinux.net/XF86config.geforce2_tft

sollte auch fuer andere Geforce-Karten funktionieren.

Alex

----------

## dalu

ok ich werd das mal mit opengl-update nvidia versuchen

momentan ist es so , daß nachdem ich startx eingebe, der durchrattert und mit fehler abbricht, und danach steht das system komplett still.

was steht denn bei dir wenn du lsmod machst?

steht da nvidia 0 (unused) ?

oder 1?

homelinux.net is ne dynamische ip? weil der link funct nicht

habe eine gf2 mx/mx 440

also Asus 7100 ? oder wars eine 7700? 32mb

----------

## dalu

opengl-update nvidia gibt nur die hilfe aus.

opengl-update xfree gibt eine statusmessage aus

ich habs aber dann auf nvidia gelassen

keine ahnung was ich sonst noch machen könnte, ich glaub ich hau wieder freebsd rauf. 4 tage rumgefummeln umsonst, naja

----------

## ajordan

Hast du die XF86config von mir nach /etc/X11 kopiert?

hast du

```
emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

opengl-update nvidia
```

gemacht?

Als module muesste eigentlich nur NVdriver geladen sein, sollte aber automatisch beim starten von X passieren.

Alex

----------

## dalu

sorry alex, dein ftp war nicht erreichbar, und habe jetzt mal freebsd draufgepackt, mal sehn ob das damit klappt. wenn es auch damit nicht geht, muß ich wohl auf gentoo "final" warten  , ob probiere es mit slackware, noch keine ahnung, jedenfalls, vielen dank dir und euch allen für eure mühe  :Smile: 

ein freund meinte ich soll den pfad du den glx dateien angeben oder so, er hat es allerdings nur kurz angerissen

----------

## dalu

so, hab jetzt gentoo neu draufgemacht (11 stunden)

und habs hinbekommen, es lag daran . daß ich kein 

Assign IRQ to VGA im bios enabled hab  :Idea: 

----------

